# Well it finally my turn pm932 ordered



## daveyscrap (Jun 20, 2014)

I got the ok from the boss and after one long phone call to ray c. And 3 different estimates I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a  pm 932 with Es 12 dro. Don't know how long it will take to get and that's ok . I have a few weeks of work to rearrange shop and make room. Ray guessed 3 - 4 weeks and although I can't wait to get the mill, I need the time.    Thank you Ray for making it easy. And Matt even though I haven't talked to him. I am still happy he will be checking over my new toy.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome.  Congrats on the new mill.

Mike.


----------



## daveyscrap (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you mike. I think I have to say the same to you on mill and lathe.     Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C (Jun 21, 2014)

daveyscrap said:


> I got the ok from the boss and after one long phone call to ray c. And 3 different estimates I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a  pm 932 with Es 12 dro. Don't know how long it will take to get and that's ok . I have a few weeks of work to rearrange shop and make room. Ray guessed 3 - 4 weeks and although I can't wait to get the mill, I need the time.    Thank you Ray for making it easy. And Matt even though I haven't talked to him. I am still happy he will be checking over my new toy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dave,

It was nice talking to you as is the case with so many clients.  FWIW, virtually all the folks I've worked with keep in-touch long after the initial receipt and setup of the machines.  

Many people are apprehensive about the capabilities of the 932/45 mills.  I had one client who asked questions for about 2 months and seemed very uneasy about the decision.  In situations like that, I give the most accurate and detailed information possible, show examples of my work, send videos of the machine in action -and I'm perfectly OK if folks decide not to proceed with a purchase...  At the last moment, the client decided to get the 45-CNC version.  I was concerned because a CNC machine has a huge learning curve.  I helped him through it and I must say, this particular fellow had no problems understanding it all.  He was very self-motivated to learn.

[Side Note: Just mentioning again, 932 and 45 are virtually the same machine.  Same gears, motors, basic table etc.  Just some differences in the casting to accommodate the upgraded features on the 932.  They are "work-equivalent" machines.  Also, using a pendant, you can control the CNC machine manually].

Judgment day came and he received the mill.  Two days later, he called and said he couldn't believe how nice it was.  A few days after that, he's telling me about the parts he's making...

In my initial dealings with this fellow, I though he was fairly new to machining based on the questions he was asking but, in retrospect, I realize now, he was just testing my knowledge.  He had a large, well equipped shop and full-size Bridgeport that was too worn out to fix and was replacing it with a new mill and based on the projects he does, he's a fairly capable machinist.  We still keep in-touch and he's mentioned more than once that his new PM mill cuts way better than his old BP...  

Moral of the story...  I think you'll like your machine.  You have no idea how concerned I am that folks end-up with good machines that are right for them.  Of all the machines you hear me talking about, I'm perfectly comfortable recommending them all.  It does bother me that the waiting times are so long.  It's feast or famine in this regard.  The machines from the factories Matt has selected to do business with are in limited supply.  The machines are largely sold-out before they're unloaded from the truck.  The shipments seem to come all at one time -and the three guys in PA are about killing themselves right now to get them out the door.  He's been in business for 15 years, he's a smart and hard working guy -and if there was some way he could resolve this, he would have done it by now.  There are ways to solve the problem but, I guarantee you... fewer people would be able to afford the machines.


Ray


----------



## daveyscrap (Jun 21, 2014)

Ray it was great talking to you also and I am not concerned at all about the wait time I was kind of hoping it would take that long ! I am very busy at work and working 11 hour days. And I have a garage to clean and rearrange to get ready for the mill  and I really hate cleaning and moving all the garbage I mean treasures around  so although I am anxious to get it  I can definitely wait.  Thanks again ray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheeler34man (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Well it's finally my turn as well......*

It was my turn too...I ordered this http://ihcnc.com/pages/bed-mill.php. Perhaps we need a link tfor these as well. It's a little more expensive. ok lots...but talking to Paul at IHCNC they do their due diligence on machine inspection from the manufacturer and then disassemble the machine once it gets her to put higher quality bearings in and change the lube and assemble your accessories. I'm sure a PM45 or PM932 would have been fine for what I need but this is just a hair bigger than those.


----------



## daveyscrap (Jun 25, 2014)

That looks like a very nice mill wheeler man. Good luck with it and I hope it does everything you want it to     
Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 25, 2014)

I like the 3hp VFD option.  

Bill


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, that one looks nice as well.  What really caught my eye was the 12" of Y-travel.  I think that is the biggest limiting factor of the larger of the benchtop milling machines (RF-45 clones).  I know there are work arounds for most applications/work but that is the single most negative I hear about them.

Mike.


----------



## FieldTeam (Jul 8, 2014)

I ordered mine in early May with an approximate 6 wk lead time. Was contacted that it was going to arrive in PGH the last week of June. Never heard from them again so I called. Guy tells me they need the balance paid....it would be nice to communicate this to me, so I paid and he said it would be ready to ship Monday. Again, no communication (not even to confirm the payment) so I call again. Story changed....maybe a different guy, but definitely nothing definite, just maybes.
Makes me feel like that is PM business as usual....keep 'em guessing. I broke all my rules purchasing this and now.....? But I'll check my e mail!!


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy days are here mill arrived on Thursday  I have been to busy at work to get it out of crate.  Pictures will follow 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drs23 (Jul 27, 2014)

So you didn't have it delivered and instead picked it up at the shipper's dock?


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 27, 2014)

Long story.  It was supposed to be delivered. I was off work on Thursday having a new furnace installed   My phone rang it was shipping company asking if I would be home Friday or Monday   And I couldn't get another day off and no one would be around so I decided to pick it up at shipping company. Only 15 miles from house. Wish I would've known. I wouldn't have paid lift gate charge.  Very nice people at shipping company helped me split the crates loaded one on truck other on trailer


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 27, 2014)

So are you going to have an 'open house' so that those of us close enough can come and have a peek once you get it all set up??


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 27, 2014)

You bet terry !! You can come over and check it out anytime   Tow truck coming this afternoon to lift it onto base.


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok more pictures you may get sick of this 
	

		
			
		

		
	








At least it's on stand now to run electric. Then figure out leveling pads still working that out in my pea brain


----------



## Ray C (Jul 27, 2014)

daveyscrap said:


> Ok more pictures you may get sick of this
> At least it's on stand now to run electric. Then figure out leveling pads still working that out in my pea brain



No juice yet?  Oh man, that's gotta hurt.


What's bugging you about leveling pads?  Get it off your chest...


Ray


Oh, BTW, here's a manual for that thing...  I've been sending them out to people but think I missed a few folks.

View attachment PM-932M Manual 2014 v5.pdf


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks great.  I look forward to chips flying off of it soon.

Mike.


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 27, 2014)

Just too busy with work ray  and it does hurt but I did rob a computer cord to fire up dro    Just had too   Mike I look forward to chips also. Man this thing is heavy as all get out compared to the round column mill drill I have.  Electric coming  soon grabbed 20 amp 110 volt plug by accident at hardware store.  Melon head move  almost robbed plug off lathe to fire it up. But boss had other plans for me so  have to wait   Trust me won't be long   Thanks guys.    Dave


----------



## turner505 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello fellow owners,
I just received my 932 a few days ago also. I haven't unpacked anything yet. just took the top off for a cursory exam and everything looked good from what little I could see. I too am suffering from electrical shortage problems and wasn't going to unpack till the power company set my transformer. Now I'm thinking I'll go ahead and unpack it and do the cleaning and things while I wait. I have to finish building  my shop in my barn to so I guess I'll have to keep it covered with a good tarp till I'm done.
Anyway I'm looking forward to getting it going. I've really enjoyed reading your posts. There is alot to be learned here and I really need it.
Best to you all,
Houston


----------

